# Help! Tank stuck on mod



## RipeAvo (6/5/15)

Hey guys,

sooo... my kanger aerotank giant is stuck on my chi you mod clone.
I am so fed up of attempting to get it off, I have cut my hands open and I'm pretty much ready to throw it in the trash.

I have tried pliers, spanners, elastic bands etc etc...

Am I missing something or is it time to give up? 
Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## Riaz (6/5/15)

Don't throw in the trash just yet. 

Remove the battery from the mod, then place the entire thing in hot water for a few mins, then try again. 

If you have a micro fibre cloth (coz its got good grip) wrap that around the tank then turn the mod, or vice versa. 

Let us know how it goes.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (6/5/15)

Elastic bands always do the trick for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/5/15)

Remove battery and chuck it in the freezer, let it chill in there for a while and give it a firm knock. That should break the thread lock.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RipeAvo (6/5/15)

Thanks guys! Will let you know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The eCigStore (7/5/15)

Spray Q20


----------



## Alex (7/5/15)

Rubber Gloves, the ones used for washing dishes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/5/15)

Riaz said:


> Don't throw in the trash just yet.
> 
> Remove the battery from the mod, then place the entire thing in hot water for a few mins, then try again.
> 
> ...


@Riaz i think hot water will make the metal expand making it tighter. 
@BumbleBee suggestion about sticking it in the freezer might work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (7/5/15)

The freezer trick always worked for me, even with the kayfun and aerotank when they used to get stuck together.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Riaz i think hot water will make the metal expand making it tighter.
> @BumbleBee suggestion about sticking it in the freezer might work.


I'm wondering if the hot or cold methods don't work then maybe try them both, stick in freezer then drop in hot bath, or visa versa.


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm wondering if the hot or cold methods don't work then maybe try them both, stick in freezer then drop in hot bath, or visa versa.



Correct me if I am wrong, but wont this extreme cold to extreme hot crack the glass tank? (just thinking here)


----------



## BumbleBee (7/5/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but wont this extreme hot to extreme cold crack the glass tank? (just thinking here)


You may be right @baksteen8168, the metal bits might come apart with the expanding and contracting but the glass would almost certainly shatter.

Please disregard my previous statement, was just thinking out loud.... before my morning coffee

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Riaz (7/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Riaz i think hot water will make the metal expand making it tighter.
> @BumbleBee suggestion about sticking it in the freezer might work.


Yes they will expand, but once it cools off a bit it will loosen right up


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> You may be right @baksteen8168, the metal bits might come apart with the expanding and contracting but the glass would almost certainly shatter.
> 
> Please disregard my previous statement, was just thinking out loud.... before my morning coffee


No worries, also just thinking out loud here. 

Just as a point of interest, I used pliers on my Nautilus to get it open when it got stuck. Might be able to do the same here?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (7/5/15)

Quick tip, to avoid this from happening again, always clean both threads properly of mod and atomizer before screwing on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (7/5/15)

Latex gloves have always worked for me. The guys laughed when they saw it in my vape box... until THEY needed it!


----------



## ashTZA (7/5/15)

this happens to me all the time when my paragon midnight edition is paired with a lemo drop. (and is currently the case... I just tried)
The two do not like to part each others company.

a long nose pliers does the trick for me though.


----------



## Waheed (7/5/15)

The hot and cold method may not necessarily crack the glass since Pyrex should withstand rapid temp changes. Or am I wrong?


----------



## johan (7/5/15)

If its indeed Pyrex (aka borosilicate glass), I agree with @Waheed, it can handle rapid temperature changes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Xhale (7/5/15)

metal expands when hot..but how much?
1 thousand of an inch, per inch of metal, per 100deg fahrenheit. (steel used as an example)

here's an idea.

(a trusted youtuber..not some life-hack click baiting wannabee) Pls watch the whole video, it involves water and rags

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/5/15)

Waheed said:


> The hot and cold method may not necessarily crack the glass since Pyrex should withstand rapid temp changes. Or am I wrong?



Don't know, hence the reason I asked.


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/5/15)

johan said:


> If its indeed Pyrex (aka borosilicate glass), I agree with @Waheed, it can handle rapid temperature changes.


Thanks @johan - You learn something new every day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RipeAvo (7/5/15)

thanks guys. I tried the freezer and latex gloves didnt seem to work.

tbh i dont care about the tank at all it was only R100.

Next step, heat and pliers...
Will keep you posted!


----------



## Alex (7/5/15)

RipeAvo said:


> thanks guys. I tried the freezer and latex gloves didnt seem to work.
> 
> tbh i dont care about the tank at all it was only R100.
> 
> ...



5 pound hammer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/5/15)

Alex said:


> 5 pound hammer


Too light...  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.


----------



## Waheed (7/5/15)

Damn man. Were you vaping glue!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RipeAvo (8/5/15)

Apparently...

Now its turning into a weapon and slicing through everything. Got some rubber gloves, cut right through them and sliced a few hands.

I feel like I should take it to the vape convention and offer a reward for whoever can separate it.
(I do not take responsibility for any injuries or amputation/s)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xhale (8/5/15)

i know you got some glass or perspex in your atomizer...but...
sometimes just a quick sharp smallish tap on a counter can help.
When the hammer mod came out, it had a habit of gluing itself to the kraken atty (or vice versa)..and sometimes all the screwing around would do nothing, but an innocent little tap..and tadaaa.

Just start with the least destructive method and work your way up.

So..chi-you clone...thats got an adjustable 2way centre pin. Perhaps, removing as many parts of the tubes as possible, and going in through the bottom and trying to turn the nut a bit to loosen the centre pin from below the atty could help.


----------



## Xhale (8/5/15)

picture courtesy of fasttech...of a topcap i bought for chi-you
those two rings on the bottom turn in and out on each other...you want to somehow get the larger one and turn it anticlockwise. That should release pressure on the mod. which may help the atty unscrew.
The smaller one is the battery rattle adjustment...so perhaps get that out first as it should be loose-ish, then turn the other one out also. Then try removing the tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (9/5/15)

I use two pieces of electrical cable. Cut two pieces from an old apliance, about 30cm. Wrap one piece on the atty and one on the mod, then pinch it as close to the mod and atty as you can. This will give you super powers and you wont cut yourself.


----------



## JakesSA (9/5/15)

Try dipping only the mod part in boiling water..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

